# Bielefeld: Guter physiotherapeut ? ? ?



## BENJI22 (16. April 2012)

Liebe Forenmitglieder, 

Ich habe mal wieder ziemliche Rücken- und Verspannungsprobleme, und würde mich freuen, wenn jemand von euch einen guten Physiotherapeuten in Bielefeld kennt.
Ich war vor kurzem in einer Praxis in der Nähe vom Kesselbrink, und die waren da echt nicht sonderlich engagiert....

Wär also toll, wenn ich ein oder Tipps bekommen kann...

Liebe Grüße, 
Benji22


----------



## crossboss (16. April 2012)

Bei dem war ich und habe tolle Erfahrungen. Er hat mich mit nur 1 Termin wieder "gerade" bekommen. Heilpraktiker mit Chiropraktischer Ausbildung. So weit ist das auch nicht nach Lage /Lippe.

http://www.hp-praxis-boesch.de /     Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENJI22 (16. April 2012)

Hey Jörg, 

Danke für den Tipp - aber Lage ist (ohne Auto) wirklich einen Tick zu weit...

Ausserdem werden doch Heilpraktiker nicht von der Kasse übernommen... (?)


----------



## crossboss (16. April 2012)

BENJI22 schrieb:


> Hey Jörg,
> 
> Danke für den Tipp - aber Lage ist (ohne Auto) wirklich einen Tick zu weit...
> 
> Ausserdem werden doch Heilpraktiker nicht von der Kasse übernommen... (?)



Da kommt man gut mit der Bahn hin und es kostet so 60 sehr gut angelegte . Ich habe für mich abgewägt, ob ich lieber die langwierigen Krankenkassenheilprozesse durchlaufe oder ob mir einer wirklich hilft. Übrigends mußt Du immer auch beim Physitherapeut anständig zuzahlen. Sran kannste da eh nix. 
Mit dem Chiropraktischen Heilpraktiker Bösch bin ich gut gefahren. Er ist selbst ein guter MTBler. Ich kenne Ihn dazu auch  privat aber das ist hier ja Nebensache.Schau mal bei ihm rein im Netz. Der arbeit wirklich sehr praktisch und du hast sofort Linderung. Nachhaltig, mit den Dehn- und Kräftigungsübungen, die er Dir zeigt. Hast vermutlich dauerhaft Frieden im KreuzJörg


----------



## mille_plateaux (16. April 2012)

hallo Benji22, & erstmal meine wünsche für rasche besserung

ich persönlich habe (mehrfach) sehr gute erfahrungen mit der physiotherapeutischen praxis des städtischen krankenhauses a.d. teutoburger gemacht; die vergeben auch termine für 'externe', sind, wie ich meine zu wissen, bestens aus- und weitergebildet und geben sich auch wirklich viel mühe, mindestens einen begeisterten mtb'ler (liteville) hat's da zudem auch noch ...atmosphärisch ist's halt gewöhnungsbedürftig, da die meisten reha- opder was-auch-immer-einheiten in einer art kleiner turnhalle stattfinden, also auch noch andere patienten am start sind. da relativieren sich dann u.u. eigene schwierigkeiten mal ganz schnell....

dass die (gesetzlichen) krankenkassen vieles nicht mehr übernehmen, an dem sie sich früher wenigstens noch anteilig beteiligt haben, heißt natürlich nicht zwingend, dass gerade diese anwendungen für dich nicht die idealen sein könn(t)en. eine/n heilpraktiker/in grundsätzlich auszuschließen, weil Du die rechnung selbst bezahlen müsstest, halte ich, falls Du das überhaupt meintest mit deinen letzten zeilen, daher für eher kontraproduktiv, zumal bspw. klassische homöopathen (mit schulmedizinischer ausbildung!) oder auch akupunkteure (zumindest den normalverdiener) wahrlich nicht arm machen, aber gut, anderes thema, weites feld....


----------



## BENJI22 (16. April 2012)

Hallo Mille Plateaux, 

Ohhh ja ! Das mit dem städtischen Krankenhaus ist ein guter Tipp, hatte ich schon mal vor Jahre gehört und dann wieder vergessen. Ist zudem ganz bei mir in der Nähe. 

Ob ich mir allerdings den Rücken von einem Liteville-Fahrer massieren lassen möchte, muss ich mir noch überlegen ;-)


----------



## pecto69 (16. April 2012)

Moin.

Benji22?
Hoffe das 22 steht nicht für 22 Jahre...
In dem Alter vllt nicht Physiothreapie sondern Prophylaxe?!
Mal wieder hört sich nach wiederkehrend an?
Wie wäre es mit Krafttraining, isometrischen Stärkung der Rückenstrecker..beim MTB
auf jeden Fall Ganzkörper Training.
Werde doch mal bei Axel Berg vorstellig, der müsste noch in der Seidensticker Halle sein.

Dirk


----------



## BENJI22 (16. April 2012)

Neee- keine Angst, das 22 steht weder für Alter noch für IQ ;-) 

Für Schwanzlänge allerdings auch nicht ;-) 
(Sorry - den saublöden Kalauer konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen ;-) 

kenn den axel berg nicht, werd aber mal googlen....


----------



## Sonne310 (16. April 2012)

Axel Berg und Seidensticker Halle ist top 
Ansonsten die Praxis an der Eckendorfer Straße, gegenüber Teddy Toys. Ist auch sehr gut.


----------



## wiehenrenner (16. April 2012)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Benji22?
> Hoffe das 22 steht nicht für 22 Jahre...
> ...


 
Er sollte dazu aber erstmal halbwegs beschwerdefrei sein. Hatte auch das Problem. Rest ergibt sich schon beim Fahren.... Macht Kiwi sowas nicht in der Art beruflich? Aber der sitzt ja in Porta, aber vllt. weiss der nen guten Kollegen.


----------



## pecto69 (16. April 2012)

Beschwerdefrei ja aber wenn er keinen Orthopäden aufsuchen will,
wird es nix mit Bandscheibe oder was anderen Schweres sein.
Wenn ich mal wieder Rückenzwicken habe, gehe ich in den Keller und
mach mehrere Sätze schweres Lat ziehen langsam und dann isses Weg.
Selbst bei Ischias hat mir der Berg damals gesagt:
"Nix Spritze, hinsetzten, Lat ziehen und nach 3-5 Tagen springt er raus!"

Dirk

PS: Was ergibt sich beim fahren? Das es immer wieder kommt oder schlimmer wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (16. April 2012)

Ich hatte auch immer Beschwerden, in erster Linie Verspannungen durch den Büro Job. Habe mir dann mal nen Satz Massagen gegönnt um das in den Griff zu bekommen. Wenn ich mit den Beschwerden aufs Rad bin, ist es kurzfristig immer schlimmer geworden. Dadurch halt die Anwendungen um mal "Grund" reinzu bekommen. Seitdem ich jetzt aber mehr fahre bin ich mittlerweile beschwerdefrei. Es ist auch erstaunlich wie sehr man Oberkörper und Arme durch die Bergabfahrerei trainiert.


----------



## BENJI22 (16. April 2012)

Hi, 

Ich habe halt Beschwerden hauptsächlich im Schulter/Nackenbereich. 

(sind natürlich auch irgendwie typische probleme: sportliche haltung, kalter fahrtwind....)
Vorbau hab ich natürlich schon verkürzt....

Beim Orthopäden bin ich schon gewesen - der hat mir Krankengymnastik & Massage verschrieben. 

Daraufhin bin ich zu der Praxis am Kesselbrink gegangen, und hatte einen eher negativen Eindruck...


----------



## pecto69 (16. April 2012)

Trotzdem mal...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=535779

Nacken/Schulter profitiert von einem starken Rücken, werden auch mittrainiert.

Ich habe ne Zeitlang im Fitness und Reha Center Tus Ost gearbeitet,
kannst da ja mal rein schnuppern...

Dirk


----------



## -flowjunkie- (24. April 2012)

Du suchst einen Guten Pysio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 dann schau mal hier :www.liebscher.bracht.com + [email protected]  aus eigener Erfahrung erst  dann


----------



## MightyMike (26. April 2012)

Ich bin grade nach meiner Schulterluxation und SchulterOP letze Woche bei Vitalis in Bielefeld-Quelle. Top ! Ich bin da echt zufrieden.


----------

